# Dog killed and boy injured by cyanide trap for coyotes in Idaho



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't understand the need for traps such as these for natural wildlife. Apparently coyotes will just have more kits if their numbers are lower. That poor boy lost his dog too. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...8edb0a-0b41-11e7-bd19-fd3afa0f7e2a_story.html


----------

